# Will Camaro rims fit on a GTO



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

Specifically will 16" rims fit? I have brand new Dunlop snows on 16" Camaro rims. If I get a GTO in the next few weeks I would like to put my snows on.

Will they fit over the brakes? Is the lug pattern the same?

Thanks.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Tom,

The lugs on the 04 GTO are 120mm, the lugs on all Camaro's are 120.65mm.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks. At least used inexpensive 16" rims are out there.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

BMW's 5 lug wheels are 120mm, I am not sure if the offset is the same as GTO.

Here is my source; http://www.ronalusa.com/cars.html


----------



## MIC1008 (Oct 25, 2004)

i picked up some alloy wheels from discount tire. very cheap. they look pretty similar to the factory wheels. their computer doesn't show that it would fit the gto but we ordered them anyways. they fit fine with no problems. the 16 inch wheel clear the brakes and there is no rubbing. they did need to get a custom set of centering rings. $800.00 for snow tires with alloy wheels. not too bad.


----------



## Duck916 (Nov 12, 2004)

05GTO said:


> BMW's 5 lug wheels are 120mm, I am not sure if the offset is the same as GTO.
> 
> Here is my source; http://www.ronalusa.com/cars.html


I know of at least one person running BMW 18 inch wheels on a GTO.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

MIC1008 said:


> i picked up some alloy wheels from discount tire. very cheap. they look pretty similar to the factory wheels. their computer doesn't show that it would fit the gto but we ordered them anyways. they fit fine with no problems. the 16 inch wheel clear the brakes and there is no rubbing. they did need to get a custom set of centering rings. $800.00 for snow tires with alloy wheels. not too bad.


Do you have any specs on the centering rings, or where you got them from? I am bidding on some 3 series rims with snows.


----------



## capra2d (Aug 3, 2004)

I've seen numerous and rather detailed discussions of this topic on another site. Since I'm not interested in switching from the stock rims and don't need snow tires, I haven't studied the warnings and recommendations. But, be careful. From what I've read, there seems to be very little interchangeability. Even small variances from the stock dimensions can be hazardous to your health.


----------

